# S&w 9 m2.0



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,

Been reading about this new model the M2.0. At this point they only offer the 9mm in a 4.25" barrel. Does anyone know if they will offer a PRO version similar to the M&P Pro with a 5" barrel?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

No need to reply. Further research provided me with an answer. They do offer a 5" model. It is tan in color! 
Now I am wondering when any of the local gun shops will start stocking it so I can get a look and feel.
Bob


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Picked up and handled one at a gun show recently. They do feel different than the original M&P design (would that be best described as "release 1.0?). I have a number of M&P's and thorough enjoy each and every one of them.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I picked up a Shield 9mm from a friend at the range this fall just to get the feel of the pistol. I didnt shoot it but I did hold it as if I was. Seemed well balanced. 
There are no M&P9 m2.0 available in any of our local gun shops. My go to shop says they are not sure when they will be able to even order one. Not sure why.
I am hoping things change as Spring arrives and the range is opened for the season.

I was hoping that since the demand for firearms has dropped that some of the newer releases would get to the gun shops sooner. 

The good news is that 9mm ammo seems to be very available and is always on sale somewhere. 

22LR not so much!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Sent an inquiry to S&W about the M&P 2.0. Asked if they will ship it with a 10rd mag for us poor saps up here in NY. No answer.
The 2.0 9mm is not available in any local gun shop in any shape or form.
I see many other M&P 9mm models with optional 10 rd mags but still not this version. Including the M&P Pro with 5" barrel.
I tried a post on the S&W forum but no one there seems to know what S&W plans for the 2.0 9mm.
What I did find out on a youtube video was that the mags on all 9mm M&P models will fit the new 2.0 version. So why dont they 
offer the 2.0 with a 10 rd mag?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> Sent an inquiry to S&W about the M&P 2.0. Asked if they will ship it with a 10rd mag for us poor saps up here in NY. No answer.
> The 2.0 9mm is not available in any local gun shop in any shape or form.
> I see many other M&P 9mm models with optional 10 rd mags but still not this version. Including the M&P Pro with 5" barrel.
> I tried a post on the S&W forum but no one there seems to know what S&W plans for the 2.0 9mm.
> ...


Fortunately for me, the .45 is offered with a 10 round magazine. I hope you get an answer from Customer Service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

